# Seit 1 Woche nicht geschafft PHP 5.2.2 zu installieren....



## KD3 (12. Mai 2007)

hi leute...

Bin langsam aber voll am zweifeln.... Ich versuche schon seit ca. 1 Woche von PHP 4 auf PHP 5 updaten aber es geht nicht.... der zeigt immer wieder PHP 4.4 oder 4.3 oder so an...
Die phplib5.so file hab ich schon eingebunden aber trotzdem zeigt er nur PHP 4 an...
Könnte mir vll einer helfen, wäre wirklich sehr sehr nett, danke an alle im voraus

MfG
KD3


----------



## KD3 (14. Mai 2007)

Kann mir denn überhaupt garkeiner helfen? bzw. will mir garkeiner vielleicht helfen denn ich wüsste dass es hier paar leute gibt die eigentlich in sachen linux was draufhaben


----------



## Gunah (14. Mai 2007)

sagt dir das die phpinfo() auch oder was steht da alles drin?
und welches linux?


----------



## KD3 (14. Mai 2007)

PHP Version 4.3.10

System 	Linux XXXXXXXXX 2.6.9-023stab039.1-smp #1 SMP Thu Dec 28 23:51:23 MSK 2006 i686
Build Date 	Jul 28 2006 17:35:52
Configure Command 	'./configure' '--prefix=/usr' '--datadir=/usr/share/php' '--mandir=/usr/share/man' '--bindir=/usr/bin' '--libdir=/usr/share' '--includedir=/usr/include' '--sysconfdir=/etc' '--with-_lib=lib' '--with-config-file-path=/etc' '--with-exec-dir=/usr/lib/php/bin' '--disable-debug' '--enable-inline-optimization' '--enable-memory-limit' '--enable-magic-quotes' '--enable-safe-mode' '--enable-sigchild' '--disable-ctype' '--disable-session' '--without-mysql' '--disable-cli' '--without-pear' '--with-openssl' '--with-apxs2=/usr/sbin/apxs2-prefork' 'i586-suse-linux'
Server API 	Apache 2.0 Handler
Virtual Directory Support 	disabled
Configuration File (php.ini) Path 	/etc/php.ini
PHP API 	20020918
PHP Extension 	20020429
Zend Extension 	20021010
Debug Build 	no
Thread Safety 	disabled
Registered PHP Streams 	php, http, ftp, https, ftps, compress.bzip2, compress.zlib


*OS:* SuSe Linux

MfG
KD3


----------

